
Import Delicious To Google Bookmarks - darkhelmetlive
http://blog.darkhax.com/2010/12/16/import-delicious-to-google-bookmarks
======
rsanders
This is much faster and doesn't ask for any auth info:
<https://gist.github.com/744312>

~~~
darkhelmetlive
That's definitely cool. Are there any docs for that "upload" API?

It's good to see people find solutions to the problem Yahoo! is causing.

~~~
darkhelmetlive
Ahh I see according to <http://lnkr.mobi/bm/google_bookmarks_api/> that is
about all the docs on that API there are, and it doesn't support
annotations/notes. Mine doesn't either, but it's a one line change to make it
do so.

